

If you can't find the statistics you want, then just make them up - Anon84
http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/archive/2009/04/22/9560727.aspx

======
JacobAldridge
I once heard that as much as 93.6% of all statistics are just made up on the
spot.

I hope that never happens here.

~~~
tokenadult
_I hope that never happens here._

I also hope that part of the culture here on HN is to check facts.

After edit: one link from the comments to the submitted article is a humorous
take on this issue:

[http://www.dilbert.com/strips/comic/2008-05-08/?CmtOrder=Rat...](http://www.dilbert.com/strips/comic/2008-05-08/?CmtOrder=Rating&CmtDir=DESC)

------
snprbob86
Raymond is a no-nonsense sort of guy. Microsoft wouldn't have gotten where
they are today without his insight and talent.

~~~
Evgeny
I always thought that he is just one of the development team.

What does his role involve that makes it so important to the success of the
whole company?

~~~
tokenadult
Joel Spolsky answers that question:

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/APIWar.html>

------
wallflower
At least Mark Penn's article didn't make it into the print edition of the Wall
Street Journal.

'There are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics.'

